# Những lợi ích có được khi bà bầu ăn đỗ đen



## MoonLight (5/6/18)

Các bà bầu đã bổ sung đỗ đen (đậu đen) vào thực đơn ăn uống của mình chưa?. Nếu chưa thì hãy thực hiện ngay, chỉ một cốc chè đỗ đen thôi cũng rất bổ ích cho thai nhi.

*Công dụng của đỗ đen đối với bà bầu và thai nhi*
_Đỗ đen_ (đậu đen) là thực phẩm rất phổ biến ở nước ta. Có lẽ vì vậy mà chè đỗ đen đã trở thành món ăn quen thuộc cả mùa hè lẫn mùa đông. Đỗ đen được coi là một vị thuốc, một loại thực phẩm có giá trị dinh dưỡng cao.

Theo sách dinh dưỡng ghi lại, trong đỗ đen có chứa hàm lượng cao protein 24,4 g%, lipid 1,7 g%, glucid 53,3 g% và rất nhiều axit amin thiết yếu. Ngoài ra, đậu đen còn chứa rất nhiều vitamin quan trọng như vitamin A 5mg, B1 0,5mg, B2 0,21mg.



​
*Ăn đậu đen rất tốt cho các bà bầu trong thai kỳ*
Theo các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng, đậu đen là loại thực phẩm giàu protein nhưng lại ít chất béo nên giúp chị em bầu tăng cường năng lượng, giảm đói nhưng lại không làm tăng cân. Ngoài ra, folate và vitamin B có trong đậu đen là hai loại khoáng chất rất cần thiết cho thai phụ – giúp ngăn ngừa khuyết tật bẩm sinh ở não, dây thần kinh xương sống của thai nhi.

Còn theo y học cổ truyền, đỗ đen có vị ngọt, tính mát; có tác dụng thanh nhiệt, lợi tiểu, giải độc, bổ gan, thận. Ăn đỗ đen sẽ giúp mẹ bầu ngăn ngừa được bệnh táo bón, trĩ – những bệnh phổ biến khi mang thai.

Trong giai đoạn thai kỳ, các bà bầu thường cảm thấy khó chịu và nóng trong người. Và cơ thể còn mệt mỏi hơn với cái nắng nóng quá mức của mùa hè.  Một ly chè đậu đen mát lạnh và thơm bùi cho ngày hè này được xem là hợp lý và bổ dưỡng nhất cho các bà bầu. 

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

